

Show HN: TwitchRaids – Travel with a pack of viewers to random Twitch streams - kevinflo
http://www.twitchraids.com

======
minimaxir
Brigading is quite explicitly against Twitch's ToS.

~~~
kevinflo
I'm looking through the ToS and I don't see anything against it. If you know
the section that mentions it could you please point me to it? Also I see
streamers toss to other streamers at the end of their broadcasts all the time
with similar effect.

Plus the whole reason I did this is because I think there needs to be a way to
introduce viewers to these streamers that go unnoticed. I think the effect of
this is wholly positive.

~~~
minimaxir
"Raid" has the implication of harassment, which is against rule 13.i. I recall
one streamer getting into trouble for telling users to raid a competitor's
stream.

The beneficial aspect of the raid isn't immediately clear.

~~~
kevinflo
It wasn't meant to imply harassment. A stream raid is just what they call it
when one streamer tosses to another at the end of their broadcast.

